# On a Scale 1 to 10, how honest are you?



## Misha

This was one of the group interview questions which I had yesterday.

I still couldn't believe one of the interviewees said 10. I'm sure he won't get into the next round.


How would you answer this interview question?


----------



## Jennywocky

8-9, i guess. 8 to be safe.
funny that one would have to consider lying on the interview question in order to appear honest.


----------



## jeffbobs

6.73 i reckon maybe .74


----------



## Ace Face

I would have said 8.


----------



## RebeccaAGray_85

I would answer 7-8, and explain that when I am not honest, it is to protect somebody or someone.


----------



## Snow

I know an ISTJ who could probably answer 10 or 9.75 at the very least.

I get annoyed with others who get upset with me not following social protocol, so I utilize white lies in basic human conversation if in social situations. (I.e. "how are you," "good, how are you?" when I don't stop to consider whether I am actually "good" or not, not to mention if I actually care how they are.) Thus I would answer 8. In 99% of my life though, I choose to avoid manipulation and lying, and prefer to avoid social situations when I am with someone else who cares if I tell the truth or not. (If I am not with anyone, I may smile back at someone, but otherwise will often not respond to the question "how are you," and may not ask the question back.)

So 8. Usually 9. 10 if I have the option to be. But I will say 8 as I am not always a 9 or 10.


----------



## JamieBond

Revenant said:


> I know an ISTJ who could probably answer 10 or 9.75 at the very least.


haha me too. ummm.... 6.5-7.5


----------



## Misha

Ace Face said:


> I would have said 8.



That's what I answered too.

I further explained that honest truths everyone even if someone is asking for it. As long as the truth won't promote positive changes on someone, especially if they are related to self-esteem related matters, I'll try to sugarcoat it.


----------



## Dark Romantic

That question would filter out the bad liars pretty quickly (seriously, 10? Nobody is that honest), but it wouldn't do anything against the good ones.


----------



## Misha

Dark Romantic said:


> That question would filter out the bad liars pretty quickly (seriously, 10? Nobody is that honest), but it wouldn't do anything against the good ones.



I honestly thought that was a pretty obvious (and stupid) interviewing question until I was wronged to find out that there _are_ people who would answer 10.

I wasn't the only one who seem surprised among the other interviewees as all eyes laid on him, eagerly waiting for his reasoning.


----------



## Dark Romantic

Misha said:


> I honestly thought that was a pretty obvious (and stupid) interviewing question until I was wronged to find out that there _are_ people who would answer 10.
> 
> I wasn't the only one who seem surprised among the other interviewees as all eyes laid on him, eagerly waiting for his reasoning.


I would think it was a fairly obvious trap; nobody is going to say that they're a liar during a job interview (truth-tellers because they aren't, liars because they are, and so, would not want to out themselves), so the question is useless unless its purpose is to catch the people who give answers that are too high, who would likely be those more prone to untruthfulness (a more honest person would, paradoxically, admit to some dishonesty, while a liar would want to make themselves look as though they weren't one).

Did anyone who gave a 10 answer actually get the job?


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ

wait is 1 dishonest and 10 completely honest? you didnt really specify


----------



## Zeptometer

I'd say 4-6. Less with my superiors, more with my friends.


----------



## Misha

Dark Romantic said:


> Did anyone who gave a 10 answer actually get the job?


I don't know as this is our first group interview. Though based on his answer I highly doubt he would (He said he got a 3.8 GPA and it clearly shows that a diligent graduate highly values honesty and I think the interviewer wasn't impressed with that answer, based on the look on her face).



Mendi the ISFJ said:


> wait is 1 dishonest and 10 completely honest? you didnt really specify


Yes, your assumption is correct.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ

for myself id probably say 8, i make it a point to be honest as much as i can, but job interviews are the exception for me. They ask you questions that you have to lie to, or be a insanely responsible overly caring extrovert.


----------



## sprinkles

9.5

9 because I try very hard to be honest
.5 because I'm not honest enough to give an accurate value about how honest I am


----------



## she_sells_seashells

7.5 - 8.5 depending on the situation. I really do value honesty and it's one of the traits I admire most. I try to avoid being dishonest but I know I can come off as really harsh sometimes so I try to tone it down because I realize it's usually unnecessary to be so. I also don't like hurting people's feelings so I try to be gentle. Although that's not necessarily being dishonest, it's not the full truth either. Another factor that takes away from my honesty is that I fake certain interactions and emotions (not because I don't have emotions or because I lack social skills - I have plenty of both) but I feel in certain aspects it's either second nature (such as politeness in the service industry) or because I don't know how to react appropriately so I put my best attempt forth.


----------



## Benja

Damn, no wonder I don't have a job. lol


----------



## Thomas60

Some 'information' we hold should be guarded. Entitlement, trusting relationships and negotiation are exceptions.
90% of the time, we don't need to lie/with-hold information.
the other 10% you do.

9/10 (this rating has no meaning to me, other than as a Te gauge of how often lies are made irrespective of reason).


----------



## bellisaurius

In practice, I'm pretty honest even though I don;t have a particular love of truth in casual aquantance. Around an 7 or so to others, around a nine-ish to myself. I very rarely state an actual falsehood.

That said, I don't always tell the whole truth unless asked for it. At which point I can be brutally honest in ways that most people don't prefer. I tend to talk to myself in the later point of view.


----------



## 543222187

...9.......


----------



## Culex

5

I rather not explain, but let's just say I don't lie much, but I am living a huge lie at the moment. Other than "living a lie", I would say 7.


----------



## hackm

Culex said:


> 5
> 
> I rather not explain, but let's just say I don't lie much, but I am living a huge lie at the moment. Other than "living a lie", I would say 7.


Don't worry. Everyone probably already knows you're gay.


----------



## The Purple Theory

I would say 7. The people I know would probably say that I'm an 8 or a 9. It's 'cause I usually come clean with them or wear my "lying" face. I let them catch me when I find the lie irrelevant. I also lie to protect my loved ones and myself.

If your definition of lying is twisting the truth, then, I'm an 8. If your definition includes concealing the truth, then, I'm a 7.


----------



## Culex

hackm said:


> Don't worry. Everyone probably already knows you're gay.


 I just knew someone was going to say that :/ 

took longer than expected though, HAH!


----------



## happyrain

Erhm, probably six to eight. I do tell the truth usually, and I'm actually very blunt about it, except sometimes when my mom asks me if I did my homework. Technically, I did do it the day before, so I did do my homework...but that counts as "manipulating" the truth, so. Yeah, six to eight.


----------



## ThatName

only if it pays to be honest, otherwise I would remind myself I'm human and if I weren't desparate, I would tell the truth. I would give myself an 7.99.

In romantic relationships, I may honestly want to leave or walk out, but withhold this information for awhile. 

If someone has hurt me badly, I may be planning a legal revenge, but will withhold this information.

When I'm dishonsest, I always feel guilty, unless I'm getting revenge.


----------



## Forever Jung

9 - honestly! 
nah, I don't tell lies, I enjoy telling the truth just for the shock factor sometimes..
In a truly awkward situation, I will still tell the truth, just as nicely as I can.
The only time i will lie is when telling the truth can get someone else into a lot of trouble, it's for them to tell the truth, not me to do it for them.


----------



## Vanderlyle

3. Maybe 4.
My first instinct is to lie. It's a problem. 
"Yeah I'm almost done this project"(I've hardly started)
"Oh, just had a quiet night in"(Was out the entire time)
"I didn't really catch many fish, it wasn't too fun."(To make the person feel better)


----------



## The Wanderer

Approximately 7.6.
I'm usually honest, but there are occasions when I lie because I succumbed to social protocol, or when I'm trying to protect someone's feelings. the latter usually backfires, so it's always better to tell the truth. I'm the worse liar in the world, so I prefer to tell the truth as often as possible.


----------



## Impermanence

I would say a 7.


----------



## blackpeppergeneral

I would think that an 8 would suit me best.


----------



## nolla

Uh-huh. I'm bad at lying, so I don't do it very often. So, 7.5.


----------



## DarkyNWO

I'm nine, if I don't die on the coup of saying something, I'll tell the truth.


----------



## goesupinward

8. There are some instances where I lie to avoid a conflict.


----------



## AndrewGonzales

8 is safe


----------



## hylogenesis

I would answer a 7. It's honest enough to be appealing, but low enough that it's not an obvious lie.

Imagine how I must be IRL... *headdesk*


----------

